# kds detailing demo cars - Pro photoshoot



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

Here are some pictures of my 2 demo cars showing the different levels we can go to while your car is at KDS , a thread of both will be posted on here in due time , it will most likely be the largest threads i will ever write .

The 2 cars

BMW E46 M3 owned for 7 years and TVR Tuscan owned for 18 months .

The cars are now finally finished and sitting waiting to be driven , some would of noticed them sitting in the back of the workshop on many of the threads i have wrote on here .

The costs of the M3 in parts alone are around 30k and the TVR has had nearly the same spent on it to (luckily a lot of the this cost was by previous owner) in last 2 years .

so to the pictures all taken by GF Williams , my M3 is on his gallery page here

http://www.gfwilliams.net/

http://www.gfwilliams.net/portfolio/

This service can be offered to any of my customers as part of a detail package with the added bonus of locations of all settings right on kds detailing doorstep :thumb:

Here are the picutres of the M3

















































































































































And now the TVR in a one off colour :thumb: the car was a pearl blue before .





















































































































































































As said large threads to come of the processes in the future , 
finally have my cars finished after many years of making customers car look and work correctly i can now us mine just in time for the fair weather .

Many thanks for viewing

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW sums it up really the BMW is stunning


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Immense! Two VERY nice cars there Kelly! 

Look forward to reading your process. 

John


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very impressive Kelly.

I always assumed the M3 was your own car? Correct?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

This is an awesome shot, would love a shot like this of my car/bike


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Two great cars, and some cracking shots. Seen his work before over on PH, awesome!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> WOW sums it up really the BMW is stunning


thanks :thumb: the M3 has taken along time to get it where i want it



Johnnyopolis said:


> Immense! Two VERY nice cars there Kelly!
> 
> Look forward to reading your process.
> 
> John


the tvr has Zaino all over it :thumb:



gally said:


> Very impressive Kelly.
> 
> I always assumed the M3 was your own car? Correct?


Yep both my cars this was the first time i took them both at the same time to a show , (both were not finished then) but no won noticed not even the G techniq gang 

Picture from early morning before doors open to show










masser is customers who drove to the show and we cleaned it while it was there :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ducky said:


> This is an awesome shot, would love a shot like this of my car/bike


That shot had a bit of luck with the lighting , we were setting up the shot which can take 30 mins for a 10 sec shoot , we parked up in the shade as the car is TOO shiny for direct on sun light , found an area to do the shoot got setting up and just as the we were about to take the photos the sun broke over the egde of the roof line high lighting curves and edges of car and creating the perfect effect .

The George who was taking the shoots said thats an advert shoot in a glossy mag , it was one of those take the photo have a look on the LCD screen job done pack up for next photo shoot location , not often works first time .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

two of my fav cars there, stunners!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the m3 colour is stunning in those pics.

but that TVR is amazing mate.. always loved the shape of them.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool, that TVR is the dog's B's.
Drooling.......


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

both cars are truely immense cant wait to see the write ups!!!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Someone with CONSIDERABLE taste. Laguna Seca E46... where's that "bow down" smiley?


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Beautiful cars and stunning pictures they really bring both cars to life


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

The m3 looks great


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> thanks :thumb: the M3 has taken along time to get it where i want it
> 
> the tvr has Zaino all over it :thumb:
> 
> ...


heh - we did notice but we were too polite to say anything :lol:

seriously though - goes to show that the quality of the finish is 99% down to how well it's prepped - and also - particularly in the case of the m3 - how much a properly flatted finish can lift a car.

as the banner says - KDS Delivers Perfection. Gtechniq Protects it.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic photography


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning photos!!!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome pics there  

The locations make all the difference too, whereabouts are they, or is that top secret? :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

2 very nice cars indeed! Love the TVR shots, not all that taken by the M3 ones though if I'm honest  Not a fan of the lighting on them.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning cars, you must be proud!

Rob


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stunning cars and stunning photo's really like the one's of the Beemer, the colour comes out fantastic on the photo's.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning pictures there mate


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

those photos are absolutely amazing!
I would love to have something like that done with my own car. Bet it costs a few bob though


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Kelly, your work really is at the top of the game, your work is utterly stunning! Well done!
Chris


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Feb 2, 2007)

_One word................... AMAZING :doublesho:doublesho_


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmmm the beemer is awesome! Definately one of my top 3 favourite DW cars.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

nothernfez said:


> two of my fav cars there, stunners!





CraigQQ said:


> the m3 colour is stunning in those pics.
> 
> but that TVR is amazing mate.. always loved the shape of them.


thanks guys really nice comments

The amount of customers that come in see both the cars then ask which one would you sell first if you had too , and still to date i have not decided , i guess i hope not too .

My supercar / hypercar customers have mostly said its about time i sold them as they dont get used and at least put the money towards a 355/360 or gallardo .

their take is you can justify such a car sitting looking stunning in a garage and the value wont go tumbling down .

thing is dont want to use them now they are finished , so good time to sell but could not face all that hard work gone to another person and have to start all over again with a new car even if its a supercar .

I had many people coming over to the g techniq/Kds stand at the supercar meet all saying the M3 looks the nuts and out does many of the supercars for looks finish stance and perfect colour etc

Still i nice position to be in i guess 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

also guys i suggested that george who took the photos to join DW , which he now has as he is a very nice chap loves his cars and even thou shoots insanely expensive cars alot of the time puts just as much effort into a car of normal peoples range and value .

He is on Pistonheads alot and i said get over to here as the amount of guys on here that put there heart and soul into making their car look as good as possible , i am sure you could get on well helping out with quality photos of such cars :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> seriously though - goes to show that the quality of the finish is 99% down to how well it's prepped - and also - particularly in the case of the m3 - how much a properly flatted finish can lift a car.
> 
> as the banner says - KDS Delivers Perfection. Gtechniq Protects it.


+1 to that...

Having seen this M3 whilst it was still work in progress all I could think was what products have you got that layered on to make it so glossy until Kelly corrected that view.

The level of gloss needs to be experienced in person as the photos (great as they are, especially the driving shots) don't quite manage to capture the level of gloss the paintwork has (even more so considering BMWs usual orange peel finish). Definitely a great ambassador for wet sanding detailing. An optically clear LSPs can only really add to that level of finish. :thumb:


----------



## gfwilliams (Mar 22, 2011)

kdskeltec said:


> also guys i suggested that george who took the photos to join DW , which he now has as he is a very nice chap loves his cars and even thou shoots insanely expensive cars alot of the time puts just as much effort into a car of normal peoples range and value .
> 
> He is on Pistonheads alot and i said get over to here as the amount of guys on here that put there heart and soul into making their car look as good as possible , i am sure you could get on well helping out with quality photos of such cars :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,
Here I am :wave:

It's actually a lot less stressed and enjoyable photographing normal cars than the hypercars I seem to mainly do.

I've had a good look through a lot of the threads and there are some amazingly looked after cars on here, which are certainly more enjoyable to photograph than a dirty swirled one like I seem to end up doing so often.

Anyway, I'll share some of my photos in the near future. GT3RS to shoot tomorrow 

Cheers
George


----------



## gfwilliams (Mar 22, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> +1 to that...
> 
> Having seen this M3 whilst it was still work in progress all I could think was what products have you got that layered on to make it so glossy until Kelly corrected that view.
> 
> The level of gloss needs to be experienced in person as the photos (great as they are, especially the driving shots) don't quite manage to capture the level of gloss the paintwork has (even more so considering BMWs usual orange peel finish). Definitely a great ambassador for wet sanding detailing. An optically clear LSPs can only really add to that level of finish. :thumb:


I 100% agree with this. The M3 has the most stunning paint I've ever had the pleasure of seeing.

I've uploaded a few behind the scenes photos from the shoot to my facebook here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27772&id=100001861828539&l=6236a558a6

George


----------



## Dimon (Mar 23, 2011)

I liked the blue))


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

gfwilliams said:


> I've uploaded a few behind the scenes photos from the shoot to my facebook here:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27772&id=100001861828539&l=6236a558a6
> 
> George


Thanks, very informative. There was me thinking that you had taken a picture whilst the cars drove past with a camera with a very fast shutter speed and then blurred the background :lol:

Reminds me of the shots you get in Car magazine.


----------



## gfwilliams (Mar 22, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Thanks, very informative. There was me thinking that you had taken a picture whilst the cars drove past with a camera with a very fast shutter speed and then blurred the background :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of the shots you get in Car magazine.


Today I did some moving shots out of the Sunroof of a car looking forward/back onto the Porsche:



















Quite hard to get right on a bumpy road at about 50mph with corners thrown in too 

George


----------



## Skeet (Jan 7, 2010)

MattJ VXR said:


> Awesome pics there
> 
> The locations make all the difference too, whereabouts are they, or is that top secret? :thumb:


Not sure about all of them, but most seem to be, in order of appearance:

Victory Pier, Gillingham.
Slipway at Gillingham Pier.
Multi Storey at Victory Pier.
Victory Pier looking towards crane at Chatham Dock (not Dockyard).
Victory Pier behind new weird glass buildings.
Slipway at Gillingham Pier again.
Countryside..not too sure but looks like Oak Lane, Upchurch or possibly Bredhurst area.
Chatham Docks.

Regardless of location, those are some stunning images and beautiful cars. I must say, I do favour the TVR over the M3, but only because very few things in life sound quite like a TVR


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazining, loved the pictures and some awsome cars :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Skeet said:


> Not sure about all of them, but most seem to be, in order of appearance:
> 
> Victory Pier, Gillingham.
> Slipway at Gillingham Pier.
> ...


My friend you are pretty much spot on :thumb:

All thou the pictures of tvr in green areas was a bit unfair , as this was done near george's home location , give away is the number plates are different from first photos to latest pics , now if you had guess those spot on then i would start to worry

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Skeet (Jan 7, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> My friend you are pretty much spot on :thumb:
> 
> All thou the pictures of tvr in green areas was a bit unfair , as this was done near george's home location , give away is the number plates are different from first photos to latest pics , now if you had guess those spot on then i would start to worry
> 
> ...


Oooh...that was sneaky! 

I hope you didn't mind my guessing openly though, I assumed that they wouldn't be a secret. After all, a location and a camera, do not a stunning picture make.

When will your next step by step be up in the Studio? They improve my life.

Keep up the great work dude!:buffer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning cars and pictures!


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

just stunning pictures


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Skeet said:


> Oooh...that was sneaky!
> 
> I hope you didn't mind my guessing openly though, I assumed that they wouldn't be a secret. After all, a location and a camera, do not a stunning picture make.
> 
> ...


Finally finished late last night processing all the Veyron pictures , slight problem finished with 813 pictures i want to use , so its going to take a while writing but will improve your life no end :thumb:

Also got 125 HD videos to process that will be a seperate thread too :doublesho



Ronnie said:


> stunning cars and pictures!





SeanyBean said:


> just stunning pictures


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Skeet (Jan 7, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> Finally finished late last night processing all the Veyron pictures , slight problem finished with 813 pictures i want to use , so its going to take a while writing but will improve your life no end :thumb:
> 
> Also got 125 HD videos to process that will be a seperate thread too :doublesho
> 
> ...


Veyron....[drooool!]

Very much like Angelina Jolie in white silk undies....extremely nice to look at, but really you just want to get inside and give it a good runting.:car:

I very much look forward to seeing her...it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning work...:thumb:

The rolling shots are the winners for me.:thumb:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Pictures are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Ah the Dockside Outlet, the only part of Gillingham I actually like!

Pics look fantastic! Might take some photos there myself although they won't be of this quality. 

St. mary's island is ok for some shots too. 

Skeet, do you live round here then? Im at uni until september at Medway campus


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning................


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

cracking shots :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed these first time Kelly - stunning stuff!

That young man certainly has a skill!! Some amazing photography! Does he do tuition too? :lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome Kelly, do you have a full list of mods for the m3? And possibly a video of a dyno?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've spotted a couple pics in the blog that I recognise from the AF website. Nice one.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now i do like that!!!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

that has got to be my perfect garage
two stunning cars
looking at their best great work and shots :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> I've spotted a couple pics in the blog that I recognise from the AF website. Nice one.


Yep ,

i think James contacted GF williams after this thread, so i guess helpped George i bit .

James has used a few pics of George's work on his new and old site .

George is certainly good at what he does .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

dont get ant better then that some great photos


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome pics. awesome cars.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats incredible shots there, lovely motors there kelly, in the real flesh, they must even look better.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice set off pics and nice cars


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning shots and the one picked out with a few others as good as any i have seen in sales brochure, bmw would love the shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Great shots!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## s.khakh (Jun 2, 2010)

am i the only 1 who thinks the m3 is supercharged????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It is Supercharged!! 580bhp


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Your M3 is stunning :argie:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Truly awesome pics!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheese and rice Kelly, your car is schaweet!


----------



## s.khakh (Jun 2, 2010)

wow, will the write up include all the mods and dyne charts? if so i can't wait!!!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> George is certainly good at what he does .
> 
> Kelly
> 
> ...


----------

